# Quebracho Lump Charcoal. Anyone ever try it?



## phillyo (Jun 27, 2011)

I picked up a bag of Quebracho lump charcoal at a local latin supermarket. I did one grill with it so far, no smoking yet. It seems to burn nice and long and leaves little ash. Smells good too. I was wondering if any of you all have any experience with it? Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

Never heard of it either. What part of the country did you buy it? You have no location in your profile.


----------



## phillyo (Jun 28, 2011)

I live west of Fort Lauderdale. It was in a Sedano's Supermarket.


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

New one on me.

Craig will be here soon to give the link to the ultimate charcoal site.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Venture!

Never heard of it!!

But this place lists most charcoal made.  http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm  

Got a pitrure of this stuff???

  Craig


----------



## sbussert (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, I am a sales person for the Quebracho Hardwood Charcoal - here is a picture 
	

		
			
		

		
	








We currently have distribution in South and Central Florida and around Atlanta and New Jersey/New York.

I am going to have to send a bag to the nakedwhiz website so he can do a review for you guys, but I can tell you the charcoal is very good. We've been in the market for many years and sell to all the restaurants and steakhouses around here this same charcoal.

All the best


----------



## grill master (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes its good stuff we argentines take pride in our grilling so we tend to use the best we can get our hands on.Ive used this stuff every time I grill and I must say that our guest are always pleased by the tast it leaves in the meats,chicken ec,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2012)

Bussert, you must send us a sample bag to try , the members on this site will give you a better review through use of the product.

Need my address , pm me and I'll do the testing for you..........

Stan      aka      oldschool


----------



## mcourt (May 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm picking up this thread again in 2012.  I'm looking for Quebracho wood in Austin Texas.  Does anyone have any ideas where I should be looking for this illusive wood? :)

MC


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2012)

I will venture out and find some. Have used coconut lump thats real good but $$, 20 lbs was $40


----------



## jorge villalba (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

I live in California LA. Im looking for red quebracho wood for a BBQ. Do you have this and do you ship to LA and how much? Thanks!


----------



## austinsmoke (Jul 1, 2012)

I live in Raleigh NC...how can I order this stuff?? Or where can I get it??  Or I would welcome a sample bag to review?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Would you like my address??

here is my phone number 919 332 1957

Tom Schaffer


----------

